# Legally Fat - by Matt L.- (~BBW, Eating, Romance. ~MWG )



## Matt L. (Sep 5, 2012)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance. ~MWG_  Rebellious teen under pressure from mom does things her way in a big way

*Legally Fat
by Matt L.​*
*Part One: Lara Under Pressure*

It was a few hours after midnight when a sleepless Lara Paragon quietly left her bed and ventured into the kitchen for a snack. The 18-year-old high school junior was a precious beauty. Her thick, lustrous chocolate brown hair was just long enough to reach her shoulders, perfectly framing her exquisite face. At 54 and 128 pounds, Lara had a slender, curvy hourglass shape. With exception of a small pouch where her tummy bulged , Lara's body was rather firm.

Of course, her mother wouldnt have it any other way. Margaret Paragon was a vivacious, strong-minded woman. In high school she was not only the captain of the cheerleading squad and by far, one of the more popular girls in school, she was also prom queen. It was only natural that she wanted her daughter to follow in her footsteps it was her dream. 

It was Margaret who put the then plump Lara on a strict diet, after her weight tipped the scales at 144 pounds a few years back. Ever since, Margaret made sure Lara watched the calories and worked out at least a couple times a week. Lara did make the cheerleading squad, though she wasnt the captain and just like her mom she was very popular.

However, thats where the similarity came to an end. Lara wasnt conceited, vain or pretentious. Lara was kind to a fault, sweet to every one she met and wonderfully good-natured. And she didnt share her motherrs views about size.

Ignoring the skim milk in the fridge, Lara poured herself a tall glass of the whole milk. Taking a long sip, she poured a little more, then helped herself to some cookies. Leaning over the kitchen counter as she munched, Lara blinked in surprise when someone turned on the kitchen lights. 

"_Please let it be dad," _Lara wished to herself.

Though turning around, Lara discovered her mother standing behind her. Margaret was still an attractive woman; of course it didnt hurt that she recently had a face-lift. "Lara, you had a pretty generous supper and Im sure you ate while on your date. Why are you stuffing your face now?"

Lara shrugged her shoulders; "I couldnt sleep, so I got something to eat."

Mrs. Paragon shook her head; "You shouldnt eat unless youre hungry. Thats how bad habits began."

Lara brushed the bangs from her eyes, "Okay, I was hungry too."

Mrs. Paragon approached her daughter. "Sweetie, eating before bedtime is a sure way to put on weight. You know better then that."

Lara sipped the milk; "Its not like I do it all the time."

Mrs. Paragon placed her hands on her svelte hips, "That better be skim milk, not the whole milk I get for your dad and brothers."

Lara didnt bother to reply she just reached over and took another cookie. Mrs. Paragon scrutinized Laras figure and noticed the soft inflated pouch covering her tummy. 

"Looks like someones getting a belly," Mrs. Paragon chimed.

Lara glanced down at her tummy and placed her hand over it. "Mom, everyone has a belly."

Mrs. Paragon walked over and closed the cookie package, "Yeah, but youre getting a big gut. Thats not attractive."

Lara shook her head. "Its only a little baby fat."

Mrs. Paragon rolled her eyes, "Keep eating in the middle of the night and itll turn into adult fat. Dont you want to be beautiful and popular?"

Lara drew a breath, "Mom, I've lots of friends and I know Im nice looking; what if I did manage to put on a few pounds? Id still be the same person."

Mrs. Paragon wouldnt agree. "If you put on too much weight, youll be knocked off the cheerleading squad and the really cute boys wont be attracted to you. When I was in high school, we teased the heavy girls. I remember this one chick, Claudia Masquiwitz. I mean, we used to give her"

Lara interrupted her mother, "Mom thats just mean. I dont treat people like that, so dont encourage me."

Mrs. Paragon touched her daughters sweet face, "But I dont want people treating you like that. If you get fat, they will. Nice guys dont date girls who are the butt of jokes." 

Lara brought up her best friend, Karen Pennington. Karen was a voluptuous 175-pound beauty with long, curly red hair and simply gorgeous face. "Most people dont tease Karen."

Mrs. Paragon shook her head, "But some do?"

Lara shrugged her shoulders, "Okay, some people do, but its not like she cares."

Mrs. Paragon cared, "Karens not a cheerleader either nor dates as often as you either, right?"

Lara realized she was in the middle of a losing argument and after polishing off the milk, made tracks to her room. Mrs. Paragon of course had the last word, "So, no more eating before or after bedtime, understand?"

Lara turned around, looked to her mother and slowly nodded.

Next day after school, Lara and Karen met up at a small coffee and ice cream shop called Delicious Delights. "My moms harping on me about my body again. Shes afraid Ill get fat."

Karen poured cream into her coffee, "Tell me something I dont know. My gosh, she's been like that for years."

Lara sipped her diet cola, "Like wheres the crime if I put on weight. Big deal."

Karen smiled, "Hold that thought, will ya, I need to get some sugar."

The girls looked around the diner and Lara noticed sugar packages on another table where a young man sat reading. Lara hopped off the stool, "I see some sugar, hang on while I fetch em." 

Lara strolled over to the table where the young man sat and smiled as she removed the sugar, "Hi, hope you dont mind if I take these?"

The young man, about Laras age was rather good looking, but was shoddy dressed in a hooded sweatshirt, blue T-shirt and worn out jeans. He looked upon Laras sweet face, caught her angelic smile and turned his head away as he blushed. Lara tapped the young man on the shoulders and tilted her head as she asked, "Do I know you?"

The young man nodded his reply, no. Lara placed her hands over her curvaceous hips; "You do go to Oak Lawn high, right?" 

The young man nodded in agreement and Lara shook her head," I thought you looked familiar, thanks for the sugar."

Upon reaching the counter, Lara asked Karen, "You know that guy?"

Karen replied as she added the sugar into her coffee, "Yeah hes in my biology class. I think his name is Ken Yorke or something. Hes kind of quiet, but man, I wish I had his grades."

The waitress over heard Lara ask about the young man and approached the two friends. She was nearly 40-years-old but easily looked ten years younger. Her radiant ash blond hair was short and set in a style that flattered her beautiful face. She had a buxom, wide figure and carried her 220-pound figure with confidence. Scratching her head with a pencil, the waitress remarked, "You girls leave Kenny alone, will ya. He doesnt deserve any crap?"

The friends turned to each other, Lara then looked back to the waitress, "I was just asking who he was?"

Karen nodded, "Yeah, like there was no insult intended."

The waitress shook her head, "Yeah, okay."

The waitress grabbed herself a coffee cup and poured herself some coffee. "Kennys a good kid, but hes often teased about his weight."

Karen interrupted, "Tell me about it."

A funny look took to Laras face, "What? You dont get teased that often."

Karen drew a breath, "Often enough, you just dont see it."

Lara laughed and playfully slapped her friend on the arm, "You are such a liar!"

The waitress shook a dish cloth into the air, "Hey, hey, hey, hey!" 

Both girls looked to the waitress. "I was trying to explain something, do you mind?"

Lara shrugged her shoulders as Karen nodded. "Like I was saying, Ken hangs out with my son, but on days when my son isnt around, he stops by here and has a cup of coffee and reads."

Karen sipped her coffee, "Yeah, I know hes real smart."

The waitress shook her head, "Yeah he is. Only problem, hes kind of an introvert, you know, very shy and quiet."

Karen nodded, "I see him eating lunch all by himself. I guess he is kind of shy."

Lara laughed, "Wow Karen, you really know a lot about the guy, is he your boyfriend?"

The waitress bit her lip to keep her anger at bay, but leaned in towards Lara, "What if he was her boyfriend? Would there be a problem?"

Lara shook her head, "No, no maam."

The waitress placed both hands on the counter and gave Lara a piece of her mind, "Just because youre slim and no doubt popular, your kind think its amusing to make fun of anyone whose heavy. Believe you me, it's tough enough growing up, but when youre heavy, it's much tougher."

Karen spoke up for her friend, "Lara was just kidding maam she didnt mean anything by it. I mean, sure shes cute but, isn't the least bit arrogant ."

The waitress gave Lara a long hard look, as Lara nervously smiled; "I dont mingle in that circle."

The waitress leaned back away from Lara, folding her arms over her well-developed bust, "Well maybe Im a little sensitive. Back in high school, I was teased quite a bit because of my size."

The waitress reached for her coffee and giggled, "Its kind of funny now, but there were these preppy cheerleaders who gave me hell all the time."

The waitress giggled again as she refilled Karens coffee cup, "Especially this one little tart, Margaret Convertaire. What a shrew."

Lara blinked, "Thats my mom." 

The waitress laughed, "Youre kidding me?"

Lara shook her head, "Im serious. Well, actually shes Margaret Paragon now."

The waitress smiled, "Is she still...if you dont mind me asking, still slim?"

"Oh yeah," Lara remarked.

The waitress began to walk over and wait on a customer who entered the diner, "Tell her Claudia Masquiwitz said hello."

Lara nodded and the two friends continued on with their conversation. As Lara told Karen what happen the following night, Claudia was in earshot. She listened to every word that fell off Laras lips and imagined what if Lara did indeed become heavier. Then she would be teased and snubbed by the same snobby clique her mom belonged too. Lara wouldnt be able to parade around in nice outfits like her mother did, or be a cheerleader and forget about becoming prom queen. Shed become just another chubby gal, no different from what she was like. Claudia glanced over Laras slim body and contemplated what Lara would look like if she put on weight.

Since her figure was that of an hourglass, the weight would first go to her butt and thighs, Claudia surmised. Shes short too, so even a little weight would fill out her face and give her a nice potbelly. I could hire her and fatten her up in the process. It would be the perfect revenge against one of the girls who treated her like crap in high school. To have a daughter just like the girls she used to tease. 

Lara and Karen met Claudia over by the cash register and as Claudia rung up their bill, asked Lara, "Do you have a job for over the summer?"

Lara shrugged her shoulders, "No, not really."

Then turning to Karen, remarked, "My moms been harping on me about that too."

Claudia smiled, "I own this place along with my husband. Since summers coming and its the busy time of year for us, would you like to work here? Ill pay you top wages."

Lara shrugged her shoulders, "Im going to have to think about it, I'm not much of a waitress."

Claudia nodded, "Okay, I'll give you my number. Think it over and give me a call in a couple of days." 

As Claudia wrote her name and phone number down, she told Lara, "By the way, I'm Claudia Trubridge now, and you are?"

Lara smiled, "Im Lara Paragon." 

Lara and Karen were on their way out the door, when Claudia shouted over to Lara, "Oh by the way, you have a much finer figure then your mothers."

Lara blushed and turned her face downwards as she giggled, "Yeah, thanks."

Two days later and Mrs. Paragon was on Laras case again. Karen had just left the house and Mrs. Paragon brought up Karens weight. "Karen looks a little extra beefy, has she put on weight?"

Lara lying on the catch as Friends was on, begged to differ, "Actually, Karen lost four pounds."

Mrs. Paragon laughed and questioned Laras sincerity, but Lara acknowledged the fact, "Im surprised myself, it's not like Karen to diet."

Mrs. Paragon glanced over Laras shape and asked her daughter to stand up so she could get a better look at her body. Lara nixed the idea and her mom informed her daughter, "I know you havent been snacking lately, but the last couple of evenings at dinner, you've really put the food away."

Lara shook her head, "I was hungry. Anyways, Im a growing girl."

Mrs. Paragon stood above her daughter, "Yeah, but are you growing taller or getting wider?"

Lara clicked off the TV and stood up, "Stop pressuring me, I'm not even plump!"

Mrs. Paragon glanced over her daughters figure; her eyes focusing on her tummy. "You still have a tummy bulge."

Lara drew a breath, "Its not a tummy bulge! I just dont have a flat tummy."

Mrs. Paragon wouldnt let up and questioned her daughter, "Have you put on weight?"

Lara shook her head, "No, I dont think so?"

This went on for the better part of a half-hour. Mrs. Paragon even had Lara step on the scale. "Hmmm, this says youre 128 pounds. Try to get down to 125 and Ill be happy."

Lara was at wits end and agreed, "Yeah, okay."

Hours later, as Lara was having a hard time falling to sleep, she thought about her mother pressuring her to be slim. "Id really love to show my mom that being chubby has nothing to do with being attractive or popular. Karens chubby and shes attractive. Popular too. But my mom thinks Karen is an overfed heifer, so she wouldnt pay attention if Karen spoke with her. Damn, this bites."

Lara rolled out of bed and looked over her shape in the mirror. Gently rubbing the soft layer of fat that covered her tummy, Lara giggled, "Grow blast you, expand." 

Tapping her tummy, she smiled, "No such luck." 

Lara twirled a strand of her vibrant chocolate brown mane, thinking to herself out loud, "I should take that job at the ice cream shop and eat until Im twenty pounds heavier." 

Lara giggled again, "Yeah, I cant snack here, but if I took the job, I could eat all I want without my moms supervision!"

Lara hopped back in bed, "Ill call Claudia first thing in the morning. I cant wait to tell Karen. Im going to eat until my heart's content, I love it!"


----------



## Britt Reid (Sep 5, 2012)

*Part Two: Laras Big Goal*

The first thing Claudia did after Lara phoned her was to buy some weight gain powder. Her plan was to talk Lara into having milkshakes every night and to put the powder into the shakes. Laras plan was to snack as much as she would be allowed and to buy as much goodies she could possibly afford. Karen however wasnt too keen on the idea. "Listen to me Lara. Im your best friend and I have to tell you, you'll hate being chubby."

Lara shrugged her shoulders. "You have a good attitude about your size, what's the problem?"

Karens hand roamed over her big belly, "Sure I feel good about myself, but a lot of people think Im a lazy cow. And, you know for a fact, it's hard to find trendy outfits at my size."

Karen continued to come up with reasons why Lara shouldnt gain weight and Lara shot all of them right down. "Less guys ask me out then you, know why? Because youre slim, not many guys find chubby gals attractive."

Lara smiled. "Like I want to hook up with a guy solely based on my appearance? The guys who like me for who I am will still ask me out. And, I'm still going to dress sharp. Its not like Im going to dress down and let my attire go out the door."

Karen good-naturedly argued back, "But shopping is different for us plus size gals. You dont have the selection that slim gals have."

Lara giggled. "Didnt you hear what I just said? Im not going to dress like a slob. Ill find outfits that look nice."

Karen finally threw in the towel and hugged her friend, "Okay, you win. I hope you know what youre doing."

Sure enough, the first night on the job and after the shop was closed Claudia invited Lara to a large chocolate shake. Lara was wiping down the tables and tossed the dishtowel on the counter. 

"Sure, love one," Lara chimed. Lara took a seat at the first table and put her feet up to rest, as Claudia made the shake with a little weight gain powder to fatten her new employee. The two females sat at the table and conversed, Lara doing most of the talking. 

"I appreciate the shake Claudia, thanks." Lara sipped the shake and then remarked. "You overloaded the shake with whip cream, just the way I like."

Claudia smiled, "Im glad you like it. Go on, indulge."

Lara did just that and sipped a little more of the shake. Lara then began to play with the red apron wrapped around her mid section, 

"You know, my mom never lets me snack at home. Three meals a day and that's it." Lara turned to Claudia and continued, "My mom means well, but her pressuring me to stay slim is getting on my nerves. I mean, if I snacked, how much weight could I possibly put on? Twenty pounds? So I wouldnt be able to fit into my cheerleading uniform, is that so bad?"

As Lara went on about her mom, Claudia had a change of heart. 

_"Two wrongs never make a right," _she thought to herself. Claudia stood up and took the shake away from Lara, "Ill make you another shake, honey."

Lara questioned, "Why? That one was perfect."

Claudia explained, "I put weight gain powder into the shake because I wanted to fatten you up to get revenge on your mom."

Laras mouth dropped, "Weight gain powder? Thats brilliant!"

A confused look took to Claudias face, "You want to gain weight?"

Lara shook head, "Yeah, I want to get chubby to get back at my mom and prove a point. Please give me the shake back, I love it."

Claudia did just that and then repeated to Lara much of the same type of things Karen told her. After Lara politely listened, she explained, "I really want to do this, okay? I want to get so chubby my mom will have to help me buy a new wardrobe. Please dont fire me."

Claudia glanced at the floor and after thinking it over, complied with Laras wishes. 

Lara then had one request, "Please help me Claudia?"

Claudia shrugged her shoulders, "Are you sure?"

Lara replied in a happy tone, "Yes Im sure!"

Claudia sat back down; "Ill coach you, okay. But first off, how much weight do you plan to put on?"

Lara sipped her shake, then remarked with a smile touching her beautiful face, "I think twenty pounds would make me fat."

Claudia leaned back into her chair and folded her arms over her bust, "Stand up and let me get a better look at your body."

Lara did just that and Claudia scrutinized Laras figure. "Twenty pounds would make you a pretty plump chick, but not at all fat."

Lara threw her hands into the air," How much would I have to gain to become legally fat?"

Claudia smiled at Lara. "Do you want to be like your friend?"

Lara reclaimed her seat, "Well, Karen's more of a chubby chick, rather than a fat chick, don't you think?"

Claudia nodded and Lara reclined in her chair and thought for a minute. "Well, I was actually at first thinking twenty pounds. But after thinking it over, my mom sees Karen all the time, so if I became heavier then Karen, it'll have more have impact."

Claudia leaned on in towards Lara. "So, you want to gain how much weight?"

Lara grinned, "How about 100 pounds!"

Claudia laughed, "Yeah, at that weight, you'll be legally fat!"

Days followed and Lara overindulged in as much food as possible. Though Lara would only eat light meals at home, she'd always make sure to have a large dinner by Karens house before leaving for the ice cream shop. Karens mom loved Lara as another daughter and was delighted that she ate to her hearts content at every meal. 

At the ice cream shop, Lara would snack in between waiting on customers and later after the shop would close, have a couple of ice cream treats. Claudia continued to use the weight gain powder for Laras milk shakes and always made her huge bowls of ice cream. Lara didnt want her mom to become aware of what was happening and decided to wear baggy clothes.

However, a few weeks after starting the project, Mrs. Paragon noticed that the shape of Laras face was getting rounder. 

"Are you gaining weight?" Mrs. Paragon asked. 

Lara, whose body was completely concealed in an oversize sweatshirt and baggy sweatpants, replied, "No mom."

Lara didnt like lying to her mom, but what choice did she have? Once upstairs in her room, Lara locked the door, threw off her clothes and pulled out a bag hidden under her bed. In her underwear, Lara lay on her bed and opened the bag, pulling out four Twinkies. Lara smiled as she slowly ate the first one, all the while massaging her soft, protruding belly. The 11 pounds Lara put on mainly showed in her face and belly. Her facial features became rounder with the slightest double chin and though the rest of body showed the effects of her mild weight gain, she now to her credit had a pudgy, little potbelly. Lara wolfed down the second Twinkie, but nibbled on the last two.

Next day at the ice cream shop, she told Claudia, "Im not gaining weight fast enough."

Claudia assured Lara that it took time to gain such a huge amount of weight. Lara nodded, "Yeah, guess your right."

Though a couple of days later, Claudia brought Lara some tea. 

"This tea is suppose to increase your appetite and slow down your metabolism," Claudia told Lara.

Lara raised her eyebrows and grinned, "Think itll work?"

Claudia smiled, "Its worth a try."

By the end of June, Lara hit 149 pounds and it didnt escape her moms attention. 

"You have been putting on weight!" Mrs. Paragon yelled at her daughter. Though Lara was still wearing baggy clothes, it was a given, her face was indeed rounder and fuller. Actually, Lara looked very cute with her fuller face and double chin. However, her mother didnt see it that way. "Youre getting fat! Just look at you! No wonder youre wearing bigger clothes! How much do you weigh?"

Lara twisted her body and giggled, "Im 149 pounds!"

Mrs. Paragon shook her head. "Youre going on a diet!"

Lara walked over to her mom, "Why mom? I dont have a problem with my weight, why do you?"

Mrs. Paragon drew a breath, "Because you used to be so attractive."

Lara tilted her head. "Im not attractive now?"

Mrs. Paragon tried to reason with her daughter, "Not as attractive, no."

Lara just turned around and went to her room. After that, Lara stop wearing baggy clothes so her mom could see the weight she was putting on. Mrs. Paragon even demanded Lara to quit the ice cream shop, but Lara declined. Between the tea and weight gain powder, Lara was now rapidly gaining weight. 

By the middle of July, Lara weighed 160 pounds. Mrs. Paragon tried to talk her daughter into dieting, but to no prevail. One morning while her dad and brothers were off on a fishing trip, Lara came down for breakfast in only a T-shirt and panties. Her hair was in a bouncy ponytail that accented her round face and her chubby cheeks had a pretty red hue to them. Her double chin was now just a tad larger and looked rather cute. Her breasts and upper arms were slightly bigger, but her belly, thighs and butt carried majority of the weight she put on. 

Lara had developed a big, full-fledged potbelly that peeked out between her T-shirt and poured over her panties. Her belly stretched the fabric of the panties and jiggled as she moved. A thick roll of fat circled her waist and her hips had become much wider, covered by a soft layer of flab. Her posterior filled out; developing into a pudgy bubble butt that bounced over her roomy thighs.

Lara began to scrabble a few eggs as her mother entered the kitchen. 

"If youre going to let your figure go, at least put on some clothes so I wont have to look at you," Mrs. Paragon remarked as she poured her morning coffee.

Lara replied back with a hearty laugh, "If you dont like what you see, then dont look at me."

Mrs. Paragon complied with her daughters wishes and left the room. Over the days that followed, Mrs. Paragon finally seemed to accept her daughters size, so Lara quit the weight gain powder and tea. However, she still kept her big appetite and continued to increase in size. Not that it bothered Lara that she was getting heavier, only thing she didnt like was the fact, most of the garments she used to enjoy wearing werent made in her size. She didnt date as often either, but that was not a major bust for Lara. After all, why go out with a guy who wasnt interested in her, but her appearance.

By the end of August, Lara finally reached 185 pounds and thats when her mom began to ridicule her. Mrs. Paragon would call her daughter chubbs, tease her about the size of her butt and even bragged that that she was more attractive then Lara. Lara just took it on the chin. 

Once school was back in session, Lara did get some funny looks from her peers. Mrs. Finestein the gym teacher let Lara down easy about not being able to be cheerleader anymore and even told Lara, "Youre a pretty girl, motivated yourself to lose weight and Ill reinstate you on the squad ."

Lara accepted the advice, but didnt take it. A few of the cheerleaders did make rude comments and a couple of people in the more popular clique giggled whenever they saw her, but Lara didnt care she never actually associated with them anyway. 

However, what did hurt Laras feelings was the attitude from one of her former boyfriends, Doug Arovn. She always thought she and Doug were on good terms, but Doug wouldnt even give her the time of day any more. Lara eventually shrugged it off when she met another young man, Gordon Abbott who just moved in to Oak Lawn from Orange County, California.

Gordon had a thick head of wavy blond hair, a handsome face and cavalier attitude. The bond of friendship began the moment they first met. By October Lara reached 219 pounds and she never looked more attractive. It was a Saturday evening and over at the ice cream shop the place was empty, so Lara and Claudia decided to take a break until their next customer would arrive. 

Laras round chubby face had a warm glow to it and her smile sparkled. Lara was full of the giggles as she enjoyed a chocolate shake and told Claudia all about her new beau. Claudia grinned at Laras excitement and listened carefully to her every word. Lara told Claudia all about Gordons good looks, his carefree attitude, his brilliant sense of humor and his cordial nature.

In the middle of the conversation, Ken happened to walk in the place and Lara promptly waited on him. Ken smiled at the fetching young waitress and ordered a cup of coffee. Lara brought Ken the coffee and then spent a few minutes making small talk. Ken glanced into Laras soft brown eyes and hung on every word she said. It was just a short five minutes before a couple of customers arrived, but as Lara went to wait on them, Ken politely asked, "You're closing in a hour, would you want me to wait for you and give you a ride home?"

Lara giggled, "Well I have to clean up afterwards, so thats not until eleven."

Ken nodded, "I can wait."

Lara smiled, "Yeah, thatll be sweet. Thanks."

As Lara went about her business, Ken drank his coffee and read. Occasionally the sensitive young man would look over his book and behold Laras splendor. On the ride home, Lara did majority of the talking, but what did he care, he felt he was in the company of the finest woman around. Not only did he find her a sweet, kind hearted, virtuous young lady but also, thought Lara was extremely attractive. 

Actually he always found Lara attractive, just that now in his opinion, she looked even better. Lara kind of sensed Ken liked her, so she politely spent a few extra minutes in the car conversing with him outside her house. Though for Lara, her mind revolved around Gordon. As Ken drove off, all he could think about was asking Lara out and what a completely attractive gal she was. Pity others didnt feel the same way.


----------



## Britt Reid (Sep 5, 2012)

*Part Three: Lara Reaches Her Goal and Beyond...*

Lara stood on the scale on discovered she not only reached her goal, but she put on a few extra pounds as well. A smile enhanced her sweet, beautiful face as she read the numbers out loud, "235 pounds!" 

She jiggled her beach ball like belly and upon hopping off the scale got dressed for the day. 

Since Lara had become a very full figured young lady, she found out that the types of garments that flattered her body werent easy to find. They just didnt make garments in her size that flattered her figure. Lara slid into her black spandex slacks and then put on a gray and red sweater. She was going to visit Gordon and wanted to look as attractive as possible. She used just a tad of makeup and combed her hair back and let it hang lose over her shoulders. 

During the previous months up until today, Lara and Gordon were constant companions. Though they shared many hours together, Lara was a bit disappointed that Gordon never made any moves on her. When she dated a wide variety of guys, many of them would try hitting on her while on their first date. Gordon was always polite and charming, but not once did he try to kiss her. Though a phone call that Friday night from Gordon seemed to a hint of things to come, because Gordon told Lara, "I need to ask you something in person."

Lara arrived at Gordons house and greeting her at the door was Gordons mom. It was the first time Lara had met his mom and she glanced over Laras well-fed figure with an odd smile. Lara could tell she didnt approve of her size. Especially the way she called for Gordon, "Theres a girl her to see you." 

She didnt say, "your friend" or "Nice girl". What she meant was, "Theres a fat girl here to see you."

Gordon greeted Lara with a hug and they sat down next to each other on the sofa. Laras eyes were twinkling and a big smile formed upon her beautiful face. Gordon patted Lara on her knee, "Im happy you stopped by buddy, because I have a question for you."

Lara chimed, "Yes Gordon, what would you like to ask me?"

Gordon grinned, "You know your friend Karen?"

Lara was taken back by Gordons question and slightly leaned backwards, away from him. 

"What about Karen?" Lara curiously asked.

"I think she is, like the most beautiful girl I ever met. Shes just has this unique personality and shes" Gordon briefly paused, then continued, "You already know what kind of person she is, so I wont go there. But what I want to know is, she available? You know, for dating?"

Lara was floored! Her heart sunk into the pit of her stomach. "Well actually, Karen isnt seeing anyone, why?"

Gordon tilted his head; "Do you think she might go out with me?"

Lara felt bad that the guy she was interested in was smitten with her best friend, but she wouldnt deny Karen a shot at the dating such a wonderful young man. "I think so?"

Gordon asked if he could have Karens phone number, which Lara half-heartedly gave him. Lara then made an excuse and left Gordons house and went back home. She couldnt understand what happen? After all, they were getting along so well. Lara arrived home and promptly went to the kitchen and opened the fridge. Pouring herself a tall glass of milk, she then helped herself to a handful of cookies and went to her room. Snacking on the cookies, as she sipped the milk, Lara got undressed and crawled into bed. Her mind buzzed over the mornings events and she repeatedly questioned, "Why is Gordon interested in dating Karen, not me?"

Lara massaged her soft, ample belly as she drifted off to sleep. Later that evening, Karen visited Lara at the ice cream shop. Sitting at the counter and sipping her coffee, Karen told Lara, "I saw Gordon an hour ago and he asked me out." 

Lara acknowledged her friend with a simple smile and nodded, listening as Karen continued. "I told him that as much as I think hes a very nice guy, he should be asking you out, not me."

Lara leaned in towards her friend, "What did he say?"

Karen went into the details, "Well he gave me a funny look, you know. Then he asked me why? I explained, you were the one with the major crush on him."

Lara placed her hand over her wide hip, "You didnt? Did you?"

Karen nodded, "Yeah."

Lara waved her hands into the air, "Well, what did he say?"

Karen tilted her head downwards, "That he only likes you as a friend."

Lara blinked, Uh? Why?"

Folding her arms over her breasts, Karen told her friend, "He said youre too heavy for him."

Laras jaw dropped, "Too heavy for him? What? Im no more heavier then you, Karen."

Karen glanced over Laras girth as she remarked, "Actually Lara, you are heavier then me."

Lara looked her body, then back at Karen, "You know, I never realized it, but wow, I've at least 50 pounds on you."

Karen finished her coffee, "Yeah, I know. Anyway, I told Gordon that I couldnt date him because of your feelings."

Lara shook her head, "Yeah, I appreciate that, but if you like him, go for it. I mean hes a wonderful guy...."

Karen interrupted Lara; "Hes a jerk. I mean, youre a warm, caring, beautiful young lady and because youre heavy hes not interested in you. No way will I go out with him."

Lara smiled, "Thank you Karen, but if you change your mind, I understand."

Karen stood up, "No; I wont change my mind. I mean, so hes good looking, cool and funny. Theres integrity to speak of, which if it were a bank account in Gordons name, would be completely empty." 

The girls enjoyed a brief laugh and after making plans for tomorrow, Karen left the ice cream shop.

By January, Karen, with Laras permission and encouragement, did slowly begin dating Gordon. Mind it, Gordon felt a tad uncomfortable around Lara, Lara couldnt care less. Laras weight had now increased to 255 pounds and while she cut back her hours at the ice cream shop, continued to eat with a passion. Laras expanding girth didnt bother her at all; however she was a bit unhinged by the fact she had many guy friends, but not one boyfriend or even a date in over four months. 

Lara took pride in her appearance and had a winning attitude, but guys no longer were interested in her. Lara also found herself at the end of a few unkind remarks at home and at school about her size, but she was firm in her resolve. She wouldnt let it get her down.


----------



## Britt Reid (Sep 5, 2012)

*Part Four: A Knight in Shining Armour*

Lara though she looked very cute in a red T-shirt and black slacks. Even as she checked out her appearance in her mirror before leaving for school, she thought to herself, "I am such a babe!" 

However, at school it was a different story. As Lara entered the cafeteria, she ran into Doug Arovn who was with his friend, Alex Weaver. Alex looked at Lara, then turned to Doug, "Im glad we had a chance to eat before she got here, or thered be nothing left for us to eat."

Doug laughed, "Yeah, I know."

Lara felt deeply hurt by the comment, "Doug, how can you agree with such a rude comment."

Doug turned to his former girlfriend. "Its true, Lara. "I mean look at you. You used to be so beautiful, but now youre huge. You know theres other things to do at school then hang out in the cafeteria." 

Alex laughed, "Yeah, you know its okay to be a little plump, but dont abuse the privilege."

Lara just stood in shock as the guys laughed, but from behind her came a distinct male voice, "You guys think youre so tough picking on a girl, I might be more of a challenge!"

Lara turned around and discovered Ken standing behind her. Lara couldnt believe that Ken was standing up for her, mainly because he was always so mild and quiet. Doug looked to Alex, as Ken remarked, "Dont you guys have something more constructive to do?"

Picking up their heels, the guys left the scene in a hurry. Lara smiled, "Thank you Ken. I never knew you to be so assertive."

Ken blushed, "Well, I'm not. Actually I was afraid they might punch me, but I didnt like the way they were picking on you."

Lara invited Ken to join her for lunch, but Ken had lunch earlier and was on his way to English class. Lara told her hero, "See me tonight then at the ice cream shop, okay?"

Ken was all for that, "Gladly, about nine?"

Lara grinned, "Yeah, nine is fine."

Later at the ice cream shop, Lara told Claudia all that happen. Claudia smiled as she explained, "Ken has had a major crush on you ever since the day he met you."

Lara patted her inflated belly, "Back when I was slim?"

Claudia nodded, "Yeah, I was coaching him. It was my idea for him to offer to drive you home a few months ago, but you were so smitten with Gordon, everything flew out the window."

Lara sat down and enjoyed a large bowl of ice cream. "He doesnt care that Ive gotten fat?"

Claudia chuckled, "Care? He thinks you look more beautiful then ever!"

At nine oclock Ken arrived with a bouquet of flowers. "Hi Lara. I brought you these flowers because youre such a wonderful person...." 

Ken did his best to remember the long speech he prepared on his way over, but began fumbling his words, "I think youre smart and delicate, cool...pretty..."

Lara hugged Ken and kissed his cheek, "Your so sweet. Dont you have anything else to ask me?"

Ken shrugged his shoulders, "I dont know? Like what?"

Lara playfully shoved him back. "Like asking me out!"

Ken quickly nodded, "Yeah, right. Sorry."

Lara beamed in her happiness, "Dont apologize, ask me."

Ken blushed, "If youre free next Saturday night want to see a movie or something?"

Lara giggled, "You stood up to two bullies this afternoon and youre afraid to ask me out! Of course Ill go out with you."

Saturday night rolled around and Lara looked the peach. Her lustrous chocolate brown mane danced on her shoulders, enhancing her beautiful round face. The blue and white checker, turtleneck sweater she wore complimented her ample bust and big, paunchy belly. The navy blue slacks she wore were a little tight, but yet flattered her spacious bubble butt and thick thighs. Lara marveled at her appearance, but her mother wasnt pleased. "Those slacks are much too tight on you. They make your ass look huge!"

Lara wouldnt let her mom get her down and just shrugged off the remarks. While at on their date, Ken and Lara ran into a few of their classmates and though a couple of them giggled, Lara didnt let it bother her. After all, Lara was out with a sensitive, caring young man and that's all that mattered. After they saw a movie, Lara and Ken walked hand in hand towards his car. Spinning around, Lara took Ken by his shoulders and pressed him up along side of the car door. 

"You find me attractive?" Lara purred.

Ken nodded as his fingers caressed her love handles. Lara smiled as their eyes connected, "Then kiss me."

Ken obliged and they shared a sweet, tender kiss.

"Youre the most awesome girl in the world," Ken remarked as he squeezed his love. Upon another slow kiss, Lara drew back from their embrace, 

"Want to go for some cheeseburgers?" Ken laughed, and then the couple entered the car.

Later that evening after Ken dropped Lara off; she went upstairs and got undressed. As she removed her slacks, her mother entered Laras bedroom. Mrs. Paragon glanced over her daughters body clad in only her bra and panties. Laras ample breasts could barely fit in her bra and her upper arms were big and flabby. Her hefty belly was like a beach ball and poured downwards over her panties. Laras extremely wide was circled with a few thick rolls of flab and her spacious hips were buried under a soft cocoon of fat. Her huge bubble butt pushed out and into the air, though slightly drooping over her husky, thunder thighs. Lara smiled at her mom and sarcastically remarked, "Oh, I had a nice time. Thank you very much for asking."

Mrs. Paragon looked at her daughters face and saw a young woman she barely recognized as her daughter. Lara looked very different now, with chubby cheeks and prominent double chin. Though Lara was still quite a beauty, her mother felt other wise. "Youve gotten so fat, you're disgusting."

Laras mouth dropped, "What?"

Mrs. Paragon continued, "Youre a frumpy big pig. Lose some weight fatty."

Lara threw on her nightgown; "Ill have you know that the guy who took me out tonight finds me appealing."

Mrs. Paragon wouldnt buy it. "Maybe hes a square and cant find anyone else to date! Actually, who'd really want to date you?"

Lara was hurt by her moms remarks and sat on her bed, "Mom, is that all?"

Mrs. Paragon wasnt finished, "Starting tomorrow youre joining a health club and youre going on a strict diet, understand?"

Lara pouted, "No, mom. Im not."

Mrs. Paragon began walking towards the door, "Oh yes you will."

Lara tossed and turned for hours and unable to sleep, made a midnight raid to the kitchen. Lara finished off some left over stew with muffins, then gobbled up two large slices of pie. Lara then polished off a whole liter of milk as she consumed a French pastry. As she devoured the food, Lara thought to herself, "Maybe I overdid it?" 

The hint of a smile took to Laras gorgeous face, "What do I care? I feel good about myself!" 

Lara stood up, wiped the dust off from her generously large rear and then headed back to her room.

The week that followed Laras mom was still giving her a hard time and Lara would try to get back at her mothers rude comments by pigging out. However, in truth Lara slowly became an overeater. Sure, Lara enjoyed fast food, snacking and eating in general, but she also turned to food whenever she became upset, nervous, or anxious. 

Lara finally had enough of her mothers insults and moved in with Karen until her mom would accept her, or at least cool off.

By the time May finally arrived, it had been nearly four months since Lara had last seen her mom. Claudia even tried to coax Lara into visiting her mother, but Lara wouldnt hear of it. Especially since she now weighed 305 pounds. Lara felt comfortable about her size and even though she didnt care what others thought, she was indeed self-conscious to be seen by her mom. 

The added fifty pounds made her face rounder with fuller cheeks and a thicker double chin, her upper arms and breasts slightly increased in size. However, the majority of the added weight went to her belly and below. Lara now had a beautiful, butterball figure with an enormously huge belly, spacious waist and hips, a corpulent bubble butt and extremely chunky thunder thighs.

It was nearly midnight and as Karen was watching TV when Lara entered the living room. Karen acknowledged her friend with a smile and Lara took a seat on the couch as she snacked on a candy bar. Dressed in a T-shirt and sweat pants, Lara's walloping belly poured over the top of her sweats and a delicious roll of fat snuck out under her T-shirt. 

"Did you see my prom dress, it's hanging behind my bedroom door?" Karen asked as she shut off the TV.

Lara nodded, "Yeah, its beautiful, you'll look fabulous."

Karen questioned her friend, "Why havent you gotten yours yet?"

Lara shrugged her shoulders, "I dont know?"

Karen stood up and walked over her friend. Squeezing Laras plump knee, Karen humorously remarked, "Get a move on it sister! The prom is two weeks away!"

Lara bit into her candy bar, "I checked out a few of the shops. All the dresses in my size are awful."

Karen sat down next to her friend and wrapped her arm around Laras shoulder, "Well Saturday afternoon well go shopping and I promise you, we'll find something youll like."

That Saturday morning the two friends went shopping and by the afternoon, were still without a dress. With nowhere to turn, they stopped over at the ice cream shop and sought out suggestions from Claudia. As Karen ate a small order of fries and cola, Lara had a jumbo banana split. 

"Its useless Claudia," Lara whined as she took a spoonful of ice cream and devoured it in one bite. 

"Ive gotten so fat; there's nothing cute available in my size. I barely fit in these," Lara remarked as she tugged on her very tight black spandex slacks.

The slacks enhanced the size of her enormous belly and didnt flatter her huge hindquarters either. Matter of fact, the top she had on didnt do her any favors either. It looked a size too small and kept riding up her waist, exposing her thick rolls. Claudias hand gently slid across Laras sweet face. "Wheres your self-confidence? Youre a beautiful young lady. Have you thought about designing your own dress and having it made?"

The girls blinked and looked at each other. 

"I didnt even think about that?" 

Karen smiled.


----------



## Britt Reid (Sep 5, 2012)

*Part Five: Prom Night*

Lara did have a gown made. Sparkling blue in color, it was strapless and complimented her full figure. Lara squeezed into her panty girdle and then walked over to Karen. "I never thought my tummy would get so big, I would have to wear one of these." 

Karen playfully tapped Laras belly, "Trust me kiddo, itll help you look better in your dress. Anyways, Im wearing one too."

The friends giggled then continued getting dressed. After Ken and Gordon arrived, the foursome stopped over to see Claudia at the diner, before going to the prom. Claudia complimented the young ladies and gentlemen on their appearance, then asked Lara, "Are you going to let your mom see how gorgeous you look?"

Lara glanced down at the floor, "Karens mom took a few snapshots, so maybe one day..."

Claudia interrupted Lara, "No, let your mom see you in person. Shes entitled seeing you as glamorous as you are tonight."

Lara was against the idea, "My mom will only insult me, so why bother?"

Claudia was firm, "Because shes your mother." 

Plopping down on a stool, Claudia explained, "Maybe shes been a little harsh."

Lara laughed, "A little harsh!"

Claudia tilted her head, "Shes your mother and no matter what happens in life, she will always be there for you. Now go and see her."

Lara looked to her friends, then back to Claudia, "No, I'm sorry Claudia, I cant. Im afraid of what she might say." 

Lara took a seat next to Claudia, "I feel very pretty right now. Just as attractive as I was when I was slender. I dont want my night ruined because my mother thinks I look like a fat troll." 

Lara kissed Claudia on the cheek, adding, "Thank you though," before leaving out the door with her friends.

At the prom Lara had a marvelous time, even sharing a dance with Gordon whom she now accepted as a friend and Karens beau. Lara wasnt surprised that she wasnt nominated for prom queen, but was just as happy that one of her friends was crowned. As prom night came to end, the couples slowly walked to the parking lot, where Lara discovered her mother waiting for her. Mrs. Paragon smiled, "Claudia phoned me and said I should see the way you look."

Lara nodded and Mrs. Paragon continued, "Shes right, you look beautiful, too beautiful for words."

Mrs. Paragon held open her arms and Karen nudged Lara on the shoulder, "Go on, patch things up."

The mother and daughter embraced, Mrs. Paragon touching Laras cheek with a tender kiss. "Lara, you being away gave me the time to think. Im sorry about every dreadful name I called you."

Lara tightly held her mom, "Then I can come home?"

Mrs. Paragon shook her head, "Please do. I promise to accept you no matter whats your size."

They broke free from the embrace and Mrs. Paragon wiped a tear from her eye, "I suppose you have a party to go too or something, have fun, but dont stay out too late."

Lara replied with a cautious voice, "We were going out for something to eat."

Mrs. Paragon rubbed Laras husky upper arm, "Have a nice time."

Approaching Ken, Mrs. Paragon smiled, "So youre the young man whos smitten with my daughter."

Ken shyly nodded, "Yes, yes maam."

Giving Ken a quick hug, Mrs. Paragon whispered into his ear, "You have great taste. Look after my baby."

The couples excused themselves and were off to a fancy downtown restaurant.

Things improved for Lara and her mother, who eventually befriended Claudia. Lara got her overeating under control and though she never lost any of the weight she put on, she didnt care.

She accepted her size and knew she was beautiful. It was a thought shared, finally, with her mother.

*FINIS*


----------



## Coop (Sep 7, 2012)

A very nice story. I love how it deviates from your normal "Alternate reality - roll reversal" stories. Not to say that they are bad, I like those. However I perfer more stories where the heroine gains weight on her own choice without force or alterations.


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello Coop, Glad you liked the story. 
Cheers, Matt


----------



## morepushing13 (Sep 8, 2012)

great little short(ish) story. Always a fan of your work.


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello Morepushing13, 
Always good hearing from you, I'm glad you enjoyed Legally Fat. Believe it or not, it's feed back from people like you who greatly inspire my work and encourage me to improve on the material.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Angel00101 (Sep 9, 2012)

This was a very nice and sweet story. I enjoyed reading it very much.

Good job.


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Angel00101, Very glad you enjoyed the story, thank you for commenting.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## justjoe85 (Sep 10, 2012)

awsome story. dude done good!


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Justjoe85, I appreciate your kind thoughts, I'm delighted you enjoyed the story.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## jacob286482 (Sep 10, 2012)

amazing story. what inspires you to make such great work???


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Jacob286482,
I'm glad you enjoyed the story. This story was one of the strange cases where I came up with the title first and then developed the plot afterward. 
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Blame Picasso (Sep 15, 2012)

Great story, I totally enjoyed it!


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey Blame Picasso, I'm delighted you enjoyed the story, thanks for the feed back.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Champ (Aug 11, 2015)

Great story! I look forward to more!


----------

